

Senator John-McCain Takes Your Questions on Quora - praneshp
http://blog.quora.com/Senator-John-McCain-Takes-Your-Questions

======
praneshp
Poster here. Sorry if the login wall crops up. I thought this would be useful
to the people who use Quora sporadically.

